# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  El lago pirenaico de Closell recupera su transparencia tras eliminar una especie de pez invasor

## Jonasino

> El estanque Closell, situado en el término municipal de Lladorre, en el Parque Natural del Alto Pirineo, ha recuperado su transparencia natural gracias al desarrollo del proyecto LimnoPirineus, enmarcado dentro del programa LIFE de la Unión Europea y coordinado por el Centro de Estudios Avanzados de Blanes (CEAB), dependiente del Centro Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC).
> 
> El objetivo del proyecto, que se puso en marcha en el verano de 2014, es la conservación de ambientes acuáticos de alta montaña, dejando libres de peces y retornando a su estado natural un número reducido de estanques del Parque Natural de la Alto Pirineo y del Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes y Lago de San Mauricio.
> 
> Uno de los primeros lugares donde se han impulsado tareas de restauración es el estanque Closell, en el municipio de Lladorre (Lleida). La transparencia de este estaqnue había disminuido debido a la introducción, en la década de los 80, del barbo rojo, un pequeño pez que depreda sobre la mayor parte de las especies autóctonas de los estanques (incluyendo larvas de insectos y pequeños crustáceos, como la pulga de agua). La disminución de los crustáceos que se alimentan de algas provoca, a su vez, una coloración verdosa en el agua, debida a la proliferación de algas.
> 
>     Captura del piscardo
> 
> Inicialmente, los pescadores que participan en el proyecto fueron pescando pescando a un ritmo de un millar al día. A medida que se ha reducido la población, ahora las capturas no llegan a los cuatro ejemplares capturados por semana. Los ejemplares capturados son sacrificados, mientras anfibios como tritones, ranas y sus larvas se devuelven en el estanque.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-transparencia

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Más tarde, en 1969, se introdujeron *tortillas*


Había visto muchas introducciones ilegales de especies, pero nunca de tortillas...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Había visto muchas introducciones ilegales de especies, pero nunca de tortillas...
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


¿Se referiran a éste? Je,je

----------

